# Blank Replicas for Collecting?



## em.thomas15 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I found this company recently and I'm thinking of buying some of these non firing replicas for collecting, particularly the rifles. Has anyone bought from them? Some of the stuff they sell seems really accurate and would look awesome as a fireplace top piece. What are everyone's thoughts on these?

Blank Gun Store - Blank Guns, Blank Ammunition, Movie Prop Guns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have two rifles displayed over our fireplace.
They are both real.

Many of the accurate replicas I've seen cost almost as much as the real thing—excepting pieces with antique-collectors' value, of course.
It seems the better choice to save-up a little more money, and get the real thing.


----------

